# Washing hair



## splinter1466867924

Dont care how bad this post is gonna make me look but sod it!!

Girls when your cutting and your doing cardio in the morning then weightlifting at night or however you do it!!

Do you end up washing your hair twice a day???

Ive got long hair and usually wash it every day due to training or whatever.

But with a cut starting..... twice a day? 

Solution please

Cheers

Rob


----------



## crazycal1

lol-i reckon if you wash it twice a day-

you`ll have very greasy hair mate!


----------



## nick500

I wash my hair every time I have a shower, 2 or 3 times a day. But I have a skinhead.

Get a skinhead !!

Nick


----------



## Guest

welcome to the world of ladies problems, ive got long hair and its a pain to wash so i only really wash it twice a week what ever time of the year it is. if i wash it any more it just goes greasy and needs washing more. i wouldnt start washing it any more than you do now, you can get a product called dry shampoo from boots

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1012075

start washing it every other day use this inbetween and it shouldnt need washing as much.

xx


----------



## Guest

Gee Nick, you shower 3 times a day, thats my weekly allowance as ive got a water meter. lol


----------



## LeeB

if it gets greasy... just shave it off.. no need to wash!! lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

Im a metal head!!!

SKIN HEAD!!!!

NEVER!!!!!


----------



## nick500

What you on about !!! Loads of metallers have skinheads !!


----------



## crazycal1

lol i was gonna say-

i`m sure dq used to have a luxuriant head of hair once upon a time.

or you could go for the charlie look-










:twisted:


----------



## Guest

every 2nd day for me. washing too much is bad for it and tbh i hsould try and just wash it twice a week as its better and doesnt cause so much greasiness.


----------



## squatty

You could stick to once a day and wear a bandana or a hat if it starts to get unmanageable (you can tell its a long time since I had hair to worry about)


----------



## splinter1466867924

Ill try every second day!

I use John Freida myself!


----------



## jo fairbairn

I usually wash my hair every 2nd day but when dieting and doing loads of cardio i usually just wet it whenever i'm in the shower to get rid of all the sweat (Mmmm luvley!) and only shampoo/condition every 2nd day as normal.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Try out Sheer Blonde by John Freida!

You wash your hair then if it rains or you do a workout... the next day its still feels like its just been washed!

Robbie


----------



## slimjim1466867928

"washing your hair everyday is bad for it"... i think that's one of them there myths (no effence ment to anyone, but i'm open to debate...)...... my wifes a hairdresser and laughs everytime she here's that.

The main reason people don't wash their hair everyday is because of the hassle, laziness.

Your hair is falling out all the time..... but new hair replaces it. massaging the scalp is the best way to keep your hair healthy... and to use a *good qualitity* shampoo and if need be a *good conditioner* the problem is a good qualitity shampoo isn't cheap. Also, the time of year, central heating and diet can effect your hair.

I wash my hair everyday, twice on training days.... my problem is body wash... i tend to get dry skin, so i use the unperfumed simple stuff.

As for getting it cut off... i say hang onto it for as long as you can... there'll come a time when it'll leave quicker than you can grow it. :lol:


----------



## splinter1466867924

My saying is....

I have the rest of my life to be bald why start now!!!

I do wash my hair about 5 times a week or so and I use good stuff and haven't noticed any damage to the scalp or anything!

Any tips from the Mrs. pass em on!!

Peace


----------



## Guest

you guys have made me sound really dirty now only washing my hair once or twice a week

xx


----------



## slimjim1466867928

...ooooh don't, stop it.......

a real 'dirty girl' on the forum guys......... i'm such a bad man! :twisted:

stop it.......stop it!


----------



## kirstenc

lee stafford dryt shampoo - works wonders when you live in the gym!! LOL


----------



## kittykat

you dont need to wash ur hair twice a day!! you will end up with either dry hair or a greasy scalp!


----------



## flug

hair today gone tomorrow


----------

